# Caerostris sexcuspidata (Two horned spider)



## Hadeda

What do you think 

P.s. Sorry for the quality of the shots, was taken with my Powershot S3IS :meh:


----------



## Dmitri

wow, now thats natural camoflage! In most of the photos its hard to even tell its a spider without looking hard. The third one shows it off best, I think


----------



## Antarctican

What a freaky looking thing! Resembles Jabba the Hutt, in an arachnoid way (especially in that second shot). How big would the spider be? It actually looks pretty large in the pics

Edit: Ahhh, just noticed you're from South Africa...your spiders are considerably larger than what we usually find in North America


----------



## Fusee

That is really cool!  I with Antarctican, how big is that thing?


----------



## Hadeda

Dmitri said:


> wow, now thats natural camoflage! In most of the photos its hard to even tell its a spider without looking hard. The third one shows it off best, I think


Yep , I almost missed the guy... walked past it to snap the waterfall(You can see it blurred in the background in the fourth photo) without even noticing it... I saw the critter on the way back moving to zap a fly trapped in it's web


Antarctican said:


> What a freaky looking thing! Resembles Jabba the Hutt, in an arachnoid way (especially in that second shot). How big would the spider be? It actually looks pretty large in the pics
> 
> Edit: Ahhh, just noticed you're from South Africa...your spiders are considerably larger than what we usually find in North America


Yep I'm from south africa... I agree, it does look like Jabba the Hutt . The critter was about 1.5 inchs long 


Fusee said:


> That is really cool!  I with Antarctican, how big is that thing?


Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## dwol

haha thats amazing, when I looked at the first picture, I thought it was an end of a broken branch or something lol, very cool photos man.


----------

